# Mowtown Waldo Implement Inc.



## mowtownequipment100 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mowtown Waldo Implement has been in business since 1982. We have grown from a specialty shop to being the 2nd largest Cub Cadet dealer in Wisconsin. Mowtown Waldo Implement has become a trusted name in agricultural, landscape, and recreational equipment. We proudly sell and service the most trusted brands in the business.
Our employees strive to provide the best customer service possible.

We know how important it is to feel taken care of and to have someone you can trust. So, from start to finish, we do our best to make sure your experience with Mowtown is a good experience!!!

We sell the best quality lawn & garden and agricultural equipment! When you buy from us, you're getting a great product at a great price. And with our huge selection, we know you're gonna find what you're looking for.

Lift gate service is almost always necessary for residential deliveries. The cost is $50. This is a carrier charge and is standard for online equipment purchases.

Address-1200 W 1st Street | Hwy 28 W
Waldo, WI 53093

Phone number- (920) 528-8631 or (920) 564-2063

For more information- Lawn Mowers, Snow Blowers & More | Mowtown Waldo Implement Inc.


----------

